# Li-Po o Ni-MH para mi motor brushless?



## Pegaso (Mar 29, 2009)

Hola, estoy un poco confundido pues quiero comprar para un proyecto un motor brushless, un outrunner, el cual viene segun las especificaciones para ser alimentado por baterías de LiPo...el asunto es que no quiero usar baterias de LiPo sino de NiMH, pero no sé si esto si se pueda hacer pues no conozco nada sobre estos motores y su consumo.

Agradezco cualquier ayuda a este respecto, adjunto los datos técnicos del motor en cuestión:


 Model   2409-12T-3△  Dimension 31*62.0    Weight 65  (g)      Voltage10 (V) 	Idle Current 1.9   (A)   Battery   2-3 LiPo                    KV RPM/V 1600   Shaft Diameter 3.0 (mm)       Max Efficiency Current (A)  23  Max Loaded Current (A/60s)    25  	Max Power (W/60s)  200


----------



## diego_z (Mar 30, 2009)

hola pegaso , yo creo que lo que intentas hacer no va a ser posible , te comento que tengo un motor brushless de apenas 140w y el consumo con su helice es de 19 amp a 3/4 acelerador , (no se cuanto a fondo ya que mi tester es de 20 amp fondo de escala ) y con una lipo de 1.3 amp durara 15 minutos como maximo , bueno tu decidas que es lo haras , tal vez deberias ver la posibilidad de alimentarlo con una bateria de gel depende el espacio que dispongas


----------



## karl (Abr 15, 2009)

hola Pegaso.

tengo entendido que por lo que respecta al motor, no le importa si tu energia viene de un reactor nuclear de fusión o de una pila de las de Alessandro Volta, siempre y cuando le des el voltaje y el amperaje que pide, en tu caso, debes calcular la fuente para que te de 23-25 amperes manteniendo el voltaje que desees.
En lo que puede pegarte es si el proyecto se va a mover, y doble si el motor lo va a mover, ya que va a cargar mas peso, lo que va a hacerlo mas lento y que no acelere tan rapido (como los coches electricos comerciales, los mas rapidos usan baterias LiPo porque son mas ligeras y guardan mas energia por kilo)

Como referencia para los Brushless DCs, tengo entendido que son electricamente motores de jaula de ardilla (ac) que son controlados electronicamente por la circuiteria a la que le llega la electricidad, pero no me hagas mucho caso, algún forista con mas conocimiento me puede desmentir.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 15, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> Como referencia para los Brushless DCs, tengo entendido que son electricamente motores de jaula de ardilla (ac) que son controlados electronicamente por la circuiteria a la que le llega la electricidad, pero no me hagas mucho caso, algún forista con mas conocimiento me puede desmentir.


cierto es un motor de corriente alterna trifasico en miniatura ,  alimentado con corriente continua en este caso la conmutacion la hace el variador que controla la velocidad


----------

